# Jimmy's House... South Norfolk... March 2012..



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

When the retired London wheelwright, mechanic and body repairman Jimmy Blanche and his parents moved into the forge in the 1950s, none of the neighbours knew about the treasures that Jimmy had brought with him. After the passing of his parents about 25 years ago, Jimmy is said to have become a recluse who ventured out only to do his shopping, and every Sunday to go to church. Despite keeping himself to himself he was well liked by the locals, who remember seeing him out and about on his bike. He is described as always having worn wellington boots and a long tatty leather coat that was held together with a bit of baler twine. Jimmy passed away in January 2009, aged 80, and what followed is history.

Details as to how exactly this came about are not published in the media but one fine day in April, three months after Jimmy's passing, Aylsham auctioneer and classic car enthusiast Guy Snelling and some of his colleagues entered Jimmy's property, and when there, 'found' about 30 classic vintage cars, some of them over 80 years old. Some were quietly decaying in the outbuildings, others had been kept outside and were almost hidden in the dense vegetation.
Unfortunatlely all the classic cars have now been removed and all that remains of the smallholding is the empty forge where he lived and loads of his personal belongings and newspapers, car magazines dating from a bygone age.. I visited with Wagg20.. The pics..







Here's what remains of Jimmys house in deepest darkest south Norfolk. So very sad to see..






A few of Jimmys coats remain hanging on the pegs where he last left them...






Looking through to the kitchen...






God knows when this window was last opened...






A folorn wardrobe stands guard in Jimmys old bedroom still full of his clothing.. this really did tug at the heart strings... remanants of past life. At this point I really did have a lump in my throat.











Looks like Jimmys kitchen has seen better days...
















Thanks for looking....


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2012)

What a shame the house has gone to bits like that. You can't beat a "character" can you!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> What a shame the house has gone to bits like that. You can't beat a "character" can you!



Thanks TJ.. It was a very poignant explore.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2012)

It is sad to see a house in this stage of decay knowing not to long ago it was lived in!great photos.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad you shot that in black and white, colour would have seemed intrusive somehow.A lovely post Shucky,was it my imagination or was the shirt in the wardrobe shot still beautifully ironed after all them years.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> It is sad to see a house in this stage of decay knowing not to long ago it was lived in!great photos.



Thanks Flyboys it certainly felt like that! I was almost in tears.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> Glad you shot that in black and white, colour would have seemed intrusive somehow.A lovely post Shucky,was it my imagination or was the shirt in the wardrobe shot still beautifully ironed after all them years.



Thanks old scrote.... you got it exactly right. It seemed in keeping.


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> A few of Jimmys coats remain hanging on the pegs where he last left them...



Who would have thought he would have a mint tripod sitting there with his coats  Nice find and history shuck


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Who would have thought he would have a mint tripod sitting there with his coats  Nice find and history shuck



Feckin' lol Yeah there's my brand new Hahnel!!


----------



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2012)

Its a sad situation when when these things happen, touching report and quailty pics do it jusctice!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

Stussy said:


> Its a sad situation when when these things happen, touching report and quailty pics do it jusctice!



Thanks Stussy that means a lot... It was one of the most emotional I've had. The belongings were just so poignant. It really summed the man up I guess.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

The weather wasn't too hot believe me.


----------



## Labb (Mar 5, 2012)

Some really nice stuff here. May be try the Sepia setting? That might look nice here.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok thanks Labb.. I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2012)

That wardrobe!!! 
What an excellent report. Nice pics too Shuck!
Keep up the good work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 6, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> That wardrobe!!!
> What an excellent report. Nice pics too Shuck!
> Keep up the good work! Thanks for sharing



Luckily enough my old mate Wagg drove X!!... Mad a nice change to be co pilot for once!!! I usually drive all the time but you know what happened!


----------



## wagg20 (Mar 7, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Luckily enough my old mate Wagg drove X!!
> ... Mad a nice change to be co pilot for once!!! I usually drive all the time but you know what happened!



Yeah - think my shock absorbers are buggered now:biglaugh:
Good report Bluck Shuck!

What happened incidentally?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2012)

wagg20 said:


> Yeah - think my shock absorbers are buggered now:biglaugh:
> Good report Bluck Shuck!
> 
> What happened incidentally?



You cheeky bugger... I'll stick my Hahnel up ya chuff next time!!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice post and pics, Blackshuck!

Having previously lived in nearby Wacton village I remember seeing Jimmy pedaling down Stratton highstreet, curious how he never seemed to be destitute or struggling, just living his life how he saw fit and none too bothered with our modern age trivialities and hollow values!!

Wouldn't it have been amazing to have been able to document him in life, in his home with his treasured collections of old cars in and around his land and other fascinating objects.

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 9, 2012)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Nice post and pics, Blackshuck!
> 
> Having previously lived in nearby Wacton village I remember seeing Jimmy pedaling down Stratton highstreet, curious how he never seemed to be destitute or struggling, just living his life how he saw fit and none too bothered with our modern age trivialities and hollow values!!
> 
> ...



Yes I would have loved to have met the old boy. He seems one of those very rare chracters you meet once in a lifetime.


----------

